# Blues Packed Out



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just passing what I heard earlier from a buddy. Most all parking lots on the beach were full before 7am, 3 mile backed up a couple hrs ago. Just what I heard maybe someone else can offer an up to date update.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Its true... 3-mile Brdige is Slammed with traffic already, i had friends setting up on the beach at 6am...


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*Here comes the boat parade!*

ICW from Alabama


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Look Ma it's a boat parade .
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I went out for an hour yesterday and said, again, no way in hell am I doing this by sea, land, or air. Talked to my wife and made other plans.

Got cut off and yelled at too many times by a-holes. Helps that I have to do maintenance on my boat, too. If I want to look at a stupid drunk person, I will chug hairspray in front of a mirror.

EDIT: And I'm being serious...why is it so popular? It's fun to watch jets but I see them practicing and flying all the time.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> I went out for an hour yesterday and said, again, no way in hell am I doing this by sea, land, or air. Talked to my wife and made other plans.
> 
> Got cut off and yelled at too many times by a-holes. Helps that I have to do maintenance on my boat, too. If I want to look at a stupid drunk person, I will chug hairspray in front of a mirror.
> 
> EDIT: And I'm being serious...why is it so popular? It's fun to watch jets but I see them practicing and flying all the time.



While I also avoid boating and driving in heavy traffic, the Pensacola Beach air show is the quintessential Pensacola experience. Boating, beach, and our beloved Blue Angels. Last years cancellation was horrible. Its too bad you got stuck here in this hell hole the rest of us call paradise.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Help me...I being forced to go to this nightmare in the boat, and I'm still at the house. Help!
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Johnms said:


> Its too bad you got stuck here in this hell hole the rest of us call paradise.


Excuse me? Take a chill pill. There have been people sitting for THREE HOURS in traffic on the bridge and highway. To watch planes. And people who have to do other things that are being impeded. The Bay is a debacle and always is. The practices are a lot more fun.

There's much more to this town than that, so don't lecture me on the "quintessential" "paradise" experience. Maybe tying up to a bunch of drunk strangers pissing and shatting in the water is your version of heaven?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Don't go..!! The bridge is stopped and the water is 2/3 foot behind my house from boat wakes


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Me and the family went yesterday. Had a blast took the kids the water was absolutely perfect. emerald green water the surf was perfect. We left our house in Navarre at 1030 made it to Pensacola beach by 11 parked in some guys lawn for $20 and walked a very short distance to the beach with all our gear. we were just east of the pier and had a great spot. It was packed but not nearly like it is today. Yesterday was the full dress rehearsal, so the exact same thing as today. If you can take that Friday off and go the day before, I'd recommend that. we got everything accomplished and it couldn't have been more fun.....except the fact that my life proof case isn't water proof....so no phone to take pics. very upset about that.

I just drove to Pensacola, I-110 was backed up to exit 3 about an hr ago, and as I drove past the bay bridge, I saw steam coming from a radiator, so now a car was broken down on the bridge.....


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I've spent 43 years here in paradise. Was conceived and birthed here in paradise actually. Been to 2 blues shows in my lifetime. If they would schedule a show in cantonment that I could watch from my porch I'd watch yearly. I wouldn't contend with that much beach traffic to watch Jlo twerk naked. With that being said, I believe the blues are awesome and an attribute to pensacola. My 19 year old left at 5:30 AM to get a spot. I said she was crazy. She said I was old and boring. Probably both true statements. .... lol. Enjoy the show, drunks and traffic ( :


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike Moore said:


> I've spent 43 years here in paradise. Was conceived and birthed here in paradise actually. Been to 2 blues shows in my lifetime. If they would schedule a show in cantonment that I could watch from my porch I'd watch yearly. I wouldn't contend with that much beach traffic to watch Jlo twerk naked. With that being said, I believe the blues are awesome and an attribute to pensacola. My 19 year old left at 5:30 AM to get a spot. I said she was crazy. She said I was old and boring. Probably both true statements. .... lol. Enjoy the show, drunks and traffic ( :


Preach on, brother.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen em' half a dozen times all the way back to when they flew Phantoms. Love the show, hate the crowds. Just choose not to deal with them anymore. Been here over 50 years. Enjoy the beach show. I choose to pass....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Did it by boat twice pre-kids. To many idiots for me to deal with now, especially now that I have 2 young children. We like the midweek practices where the kids get to see the pilots.

Y'all have fun and be safe!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

If it weren't for traffic, there would be a quarter million people at the show. I can't see leaving at 5 am to watch a 2 pm show and not getting home until 7 or 8 pm while just hoping you don't get struck by lightning. That being said, my wife and I are just sitting around the house today getting on each others nerves. I guess I'm old and boring too.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm from Talladega and say the same thing about the races, fwiw. 

I saw four FWC boats in the water yesterday and more being carted in, also fwiw.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just came from Archie Glover and its over flowing with boats and trailers and trucks for a quarter mile up from the parking lot both sides of the road.Sure gonna be hatein if the weather closes in,to far of a run when it go's bad.Wish all well,be safe out there.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If you were ever going to smuggle in extra fish...today would be the day!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Im snapper fishing in 68' of water and clearly see the blues.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

706Z said:


> Just came from Archie Glover and its over flowing with boats and trailers and trucks for a quarter mile up from the parking lot both sides of the road.Sure gonna be hatein if the weather closes in,to far of a run when it go's bad.Wish all well,be safe out there.


Same on Bayou Texar. Stuff everywhere.

I talked to a man from NOLA yesterday and warned him about the weather. I took my boat out and sure enough lightning was everywhere.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Softball tourny @ Exchange Park....no traffic
only reason to go by boat is for the sights in Little Sabine or Quietwater.
Cant believe the FWC and CG and Sheriff will probably only write 1 or 2 BUI's.........
have fun...been there done that a bunch


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Been there done that too. Always enjoyed it, but getting to old for the crowds. Would like to go down the Shoreline & watch the drunks load their boats.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kelly1 said:


> Been there done that too. Always enjoyed it, but getting to old for the crowds. Would like to go down the Shoreline & watch the drunks load their boats.....


Galvez would reveal a better show. Or maybe Navy Point


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Galvez would reveal a better show. Or maybe Navy Point


Oh yes indeed. 

I would sit and stare and crack a drink open and look at the birds and the crazies. PICKED THE WRONG TIME TO TAKE A SHAKEDOWN.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

All I can say if you when, better have a good supply of CHILL OUT PILLS & STAY COOL and don't lose your COOLS :thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

You have about 45mins to get your seats ready at the boat launch.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The NAS show in November is far better than the Summer show out on the beach. You get to not only watch the air show but you can see all of the aircraft up close. Traffic is much lighter, weather is cooler so you don't have sweat dripping every where, there is no sand to get all over every fricking thing, far less tourists to deal with, etc... etc... etc...

Not only could Jlo not get me out there on the beach, I wouldn't go if the entire Dallas Cowboys cheerleader squad were out there twerking naked and giving out happy endings.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Not only could Jlo not get me out there on the beach, I wouldn't go if the entire Dallas Cowboys cheerleader squad were out there twerking naked and giving out happy endings.


How long do we get to think about this?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> The NAS show in November is far better than the Summer show out on the beach. You get to not only watch the air show but you can see all of the aircraft up close. Traffic is much lighter, weather is cooler so you don't have sweat dripping every where, there is no sand to get all over every fricking thing, far less tourists to deal with, etc... etc... etc...
> 
> Not only could Jlo not get me out there on the beach, I wouldn't go if the entire Dallas Cowboys cheerleader squad were out there twerking naked and giving out happy endings.


You got me with the happy endings, I'm in!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I'm back and the boat is cleaned up. Blues were great. I think I was the first boat out of the water were I launched from. Hehe.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Getsome said:


> You got me with the happy endings, I'm in!!


 Mr.M, You probably better buy some Bleach and antibotics.. Cause there's no telling what you might catch out there..ahaha


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

It was great, ran out on the gulf side and it was super smooh. The way back was a bit rougher with all the crossing wakes but still not too bad, I was home by 4:30 having already cleaned up the boat. There were some small jelly fish out there though, real tiny ones.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Mr.M, You probably better buy some Bleach and antibotics.. Cause there's no telling what you might catch out there..ahaha


Come on man, where's your since of adventure? On second thought, I better just keep the one I have!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

lol. Ya the icw was like a flotilla heading out of havana after watching scarface.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll have to say this is the best show I have seen from quiet water just pulled up behind peg legs for dinner doing it big this year 2 hour wait

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw a bus load of them KIDS that crossed over from MEXICO that crossed the RIO GRAND RIVER into McAllen/Mission Texas, looks like there where having a good time


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bobinbusan said:


> Saw a bus load of them KIDS that crossed over from MEXICO that crossed the RIO GRAND RIVER into McAllen/Mission Texas, looks like there where having a good time


Have you hunted there? I've seen little boots and shoes and kids clothes in arroyos and canyons. Made me sad, to be honest.

Also seen the drug guys from Mexico.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

As I drove into Pcola yesterday, traffic was at a standstill from the Pcola Beach Toll Booth *ALL THE WAY* to the Fairfield exit on I-110!!!!!!!

Came back via Garcon Point :thumbsup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

the Blues rocked the house!! We got to Little Sabine about 9a and it was a little heavy on the boat traffic getting in but not to bad and plenty of places to pull up still. bridge traffic was backed up till after the show was over! glad I did not go by car. We happen to pull up to what would be the FSU party( By the time the Blues flu not sure most of them even know what was going on). Ya a ton of sights. There was FWC, ECS Dept., Fire Dept.. you name it they where out there. We sat on the first marker (so someone would have to hit the marker before hitting the front of my boat :thumbsup: ) on the bar in Little sabine so getting out was not all that bad. Once we got 1mile East of the bridge headed back to Destin it was smooth running. Feel sorry for those that had to go West, that direction really look like a mess... Next year I go on someone els boat.. lol..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Gamefish27 said:


> the Blues rocked the house!! We got to Little Sabine about 9a and it was a little heavy on the boat traffic getting in but not to bad and plenty of places to pull up still. bridge traffic was backed up till after the show was over! glad I did not go by car. We happen to pull up to what would be the FSU party( By the time the Blues flu not sure most of them even know what was going on). Ya a ton of sights. There was FWC, ECS Dept., Fire Dept.. you name it they where out there. We sat on the first marker (so someone would have to hit the marker before hitting the front of my boat :thumbsup: ) on the bar in Little sabine so getting out was not all that bad. Once we got 1mile East of the bridge headed back to Destin it was smooth running. Feel sorry for those that had to go West, that direction really look like a mess... Next year I go on someone els boat.. lol..


Yeah, it's a real sight to see. 

http://youtu.be/yuK3zQdOC8g


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

The flying is just a bonus, I go for the good time and the comradery of hanging out with friends and family. I wouldn't do it if I had to go by car. Maybe one day I'll be too cool to attend, but for now I'm just one of those other stupid 100K crazies that enjoys a good time on the water. :thumbsup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We had a blast. Put the boat in at Archie Glover at 10:30 and just cruised out. It was fairly rough between NAS and the Pass but not that bad. We will certainly go again but the wife has already said that we will be gulf side as the show is so much better gulf side than it is on the sound. We could see who had clear visors and who had tented when they would bank over the boat.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Cap'n Davey said:


> As I drove into Pcola yesterday, traffic was at a standstill from the Pcola Beach Toll Botth ALL THE WAY to the Fairfield exit on I-110!!!!!!!
> 
> Came back via Garcon Point :thumbsup:


 
thats INSANE!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Went Friday and Saturday in the bay boat. Weather was great, Blues were great as usual. Put in at Big Lagoon on Friday and the new Lillian ramp on Saturday. Ended up in Sabine both days rafted up with 4 other boats. I will say that it was a little sporty coming back west on Saturday but nothing a good swim at Mcree and a cold brew didn't fix. BTW, the water is FINALLY clearing up at Mcree.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*Video of boat traffic*

ICW between the bridge and Galvez

http://youtu.be/XtlEq6TrTLs

Also - the boarder patrol showed up.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to see the Blues by boat Friday. Anchored behind the campground and it was a lot of fun. Everybody was cool and relaxed.
We stayed at the family beach house on Navarre Beach the weekend. The house is 2 miles from the stop sign and Tom Thumb. Traffic started backing up past the house and west as far as you could see about 4:00. We sat out on the porch and watched "the car show" for a couple of hours. The last car passed the house at 9:15 that night.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wharf Rat said:


> The flying is just a bonus, I go for the good time and the comradery of hanging out with friends and family. I wouldn't do it if I had to go by car. Maybe one day I'll be too cool to attend, but for now I'm just one of those other stupid 100K crazies that enjoys a good time on the water. :thumbsup:



Same here. Got out to little Sabine by 9am and left about 5:30. Rafted up with 4 boats of friends and had a great time. I have never, ever, ever seen so much law enforcement on the water before. It had to be double the previous years. In fact the worst boat handling I saw on the way out was the ECSO Cape Horn. no way I would do that trip in any condition other than stone cold sober. It was a mess getting out. 

On a related note, about 5:30 a call about a "domestic" at sand island came in over VHF16 to the "marine police". A half hour later the CG boat finally sped off from little Sabine to check it out. Anyone know anything more about that? Why would the CG respond rather than FWC? How does one reach the FWC on VHF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I had a very rare Friday off and my wife had never seen the Blue Angels perform so we went and made a day of it. Was a great day on the beach. Ate the food, swam a bit, got some sun AND saw a great airshow. 
But, on Saturday I was going to get breakfast at Bagelheads and traffic was so backed up I gave up and went back home. That was at 8:30 and it was like a parking lot on Chase


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> the Blues rocked the house!! We got to Little Sabine about 9a and it was a little heavy on the boat traffic getting in but not to bad and plenty of places to pull up still. bridge traffic was backed up till after the show was over! glad I did not go by car. We happen to pull up to what would be the FSU party( By the time the Blues flu not sure most of them even know what was going on). Ya a ton of sights. There was FWC, ECS Dept., Fire Dept.. you name it they where out there. We sat on the first marker (so someone would have to hit the marker before hitting the front of my boat :thumbsup: ) on the bar in Little sabine so getting out was not all that bad. Once we got 1mile East of the bridge headed back to Destin it was smooth running. Feel sorry for those that had to go West, that direction really look like a mess... Next year I go on someone els boat.. lol..


That piling didn't keep your crew from sliding off into the water during his "nap"!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

sailor said:


> That piling didn't keep your crew from sliding off into the water during his "nap"!


HAHAHA you sen that.. now that funny:thumbsup:


----------

